# Wanna know what your gun gets in velocity



## Deaf Smith (Aug 5, 2009)

Here is a place that will help!!

http://www.ballisticsbytheinch.com/index.html

Deaf


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 5, 2009)

They don't have mine:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7.62x25mm_Tokarev


----------

